

Laravel Myanmar - HeinZawHtet
http://laravelmyanmar.com

======
dbcjjch0r0us
It's a new Myanmar community organized around Laravel web framework and
related stuff. It was started by an attempt to translate Laravel documentation
to Myanamar language. I hope to see the community continue growing in the
future.

~~~
HeinZawHtet
Yeah. we have future plans and funds to drive this community actively.

------
b6
I don't know what this is about, but I find the Burmese script very beautiful.

